# Bridge down across the Colo. - Below Silt



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Moon. We went past this last week and wondered if we should take that side channel since it had always been a fun little jaunt off the main flow going under that old bridge. Our intuition told us not to and when we looked back up that channel we could see barbed wire fully across the water! Now to hear your report that the whole bridge is down makes me feel so grateful for solid river sense and intuition. We had two full rafts of children... In hind sight, we should have posted something immediately. I'm glad we have other Buzzards out there thinking for us too! Thanks again and continue to enjoy that peaceful section of the C...in the main flow!


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

I've called the BLM, DOW, Garfield County Dispatch, Garco SAR, and notified the local fly fishing guides as well. I hope everyone gets the word out, this will kill someone. Would love to get a group together and remove this threat. I've got a oxy/actec. torch.....just saying


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The landowner may not even be aware the bridge is down. You can find who owns it from the Garfield County Assessor.

-AH


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Andy, I've got some friends in the realty business that are helping out on that end as well.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> The landowner may not even be aware the bridge is down. You can find who owns it from the Garfield County Assessor.
> 
> -AH


I was thinking the same thing Andy. With the high water this year, we had some other friends who had a bridge come down and they have struggled to get a replacement up and it has been very costly. It seems crucial to work with the land owners to see what their intentions are. Perhaps a reasonable solution, at least immediately, is to create some kind of visible signage that alerts people of the dangers down that channel. Even with that option, it seems important to work with the land owners to verify that they are cool with that.


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

Would be up for assistance in removing if you set up a party for removal


----------

